# Anyone using Pinpoint AM-40



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking for speaker wall mounts for my Yamaha NS-333, to mount on my rear wall. They have to be able to tilt and swivel due to the fact that they will be between 6'-7' in the air. they seem sturdy and can hold up to 55lbs, and my speakers are 12lbs. 

If people are using I would love to see pictures. Or if anyone has any other suggestions.

Thanks, 
Jeff

I love my finish on my speakers....and dont want to drill holes into them


----------

